# Iran Hormone Anadrol



## Db52280 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys I am wrapping up my run of 100mg of IH Anadrol. I did not experience any of the sides that I got with my UGL anadrol. No loss of appetite, head aches, nothing... I even upped it to 150mg a day. No water retention. The thing that concerns me is I haven't gained much weight, maybe 5lbs. My run with UGL anadrol got me 20lbs of weight. I have leaned out allot which is weird for an anadrol cycle. 

Here is what I ran:

100-150mg a day IH Anadrol
500mg a week of Test C

Do you guys have any experience with Iran Hormone Anadrol? Doesn't this sound weird to you guys....


----------



## dav1dg90 (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't sound right at all bro!!! 150mgs of Drol espeacially IH Drol would have blew you right up. Maybe you should hit up who you got it from and say that shyt was BUNK!!! Or you could be the 1% that Drol doesn't work on I guess but I never seen that so who knows.


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ive used adrol before and i gained tons of weight. I think its junk too...


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

gotta be junk. you should gain much more than 5 lbs on anadrol


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

lots of junk gear out there


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

thoes arnt A-bombs hope u saved your recipt


----------



## jjpeters4 (Sep 23, 2011)

Shit I hope IH anadrol ain't bunk! I have some on the way from 1 of our site sponsers, I'll be sure to keep you guys informed, I'm gonna start a log when I cycle.


----------



## legghorn1 (Sep 23, 2011)

*IH oxymethalone is junk*

If your box of IH has a pink diamond in left corner it is crap. Probably Taliban poison .has brown and foil backed 10 per strip. Now if you have IH in their new style box .. Same light blue but it has pink / red stipe across top of box face and are clear/ foil strips of ten. Those are underdosed at 20-25 mg. Junk too. Stay with the anabol greens or other brand.good luck.


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 24, 2011)

My anadrol was from a site sponsor as well, I don't think I should mention who. I will hit up the site sponsor again and see what kind of response I get


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 24, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> My anadrol was from a site sponsor as well, I don't think I should mention who. I will hit up the site sponsor again and see what kind of response I get



contact your sponsor, whoever that is....there's a few on here who supply it.......any reputable sponsor will fix this for you


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^^^ x2 ^^^^


----------



## l69lou (Sep 24, 2011)

I think you answered your own question when you stated the last time you gained 20lbs! And withTest ! Even if you didn't train you would have gained more than 5 lbs.


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 24, 2011)

I sent a PM to the site sponsor that I purchased the anadrol from. If they correct this for me. I will be a very happy person.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 25, 2011)

You should have gained 5lbs by day 5, definately bunk


----------



## Dr. Tox (Sep 25, 2011)

Ran the IH anadrol back when I was young- sucks. DP anadrol worked well for my buddy.


----------



## Grozny (Sep 26, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> Hey guys I am wrapping up my run of 100mg of IH Anadrol. I did not experience any of the sides that I got with my UGL anadrol. No loss of appetite, head aches, nothing... I even upped it to 150mg a day. No water retention. The thing that concerns me is I haven't gained much weight, maybe 5lbs. My run with UGL anadrol got me 20lbs of weight. I have leaned out allot which is weird for an anadrol cycle.
> 
> Here is what I ran:
> 
> ...



Iron Hormone drol its a pharma grade gear then from my point of view its a quality stuff.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, even if you don't eat much on Drol you should still retain lots of water and appear huge and puffy.  I know I did back in the Drol phae during college many moon ago.  The Drol you took was labeled Drol but it can't be actual Drol.  Probably Winstrol perhaps.  There are sponsors on here who will make good on bunk/underdosed gear.  I got bunk blue heart Dbols and the sponsor turned around and shipped me pretty oval shaped pink Dbol tabs by "SB Labs" which proved very worthy.  Pursue this with the sponsor and get it resolved that way.


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 26, 2011)

So the supplier I purchased from is talking to me, and they are as thrown off by this as I am. They wanted to know some additional info about my testosterone, diet, and training. I gave them the additional information and just waiting to hear back with what they think should be done. I really don't want to make a stink, just wanted the supplier to know there may be something wrong with the IH anadrol they are selling. If they choose to replace that would be awesome.


----------



## legghorn1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Did your tabs come in brown plastic and foil push through strips of ten? Say IH on one side kinda off-white . Those are well known bunk gear. Google some  other web sites perhaps cause everyone says the same thing.junk... Is box light blue with three or four stacked red  diamonds on left side of box face? Lots a bad tablets outa Iran.,watch 60 minute on irans phoney pill trade from viagra to antibiotics. All no medicine within. Sorry bro.,


----------



## legghorn1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Google .. Images of IH oxymethalone. You will see the two different box designs. Bottom right is their newest but low dosed. Took a lot even to feel anything. Big waste.


----------



## Db52280 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well all I have to say is that the issue is resolved and EK is sending me some Gen Shi anadrol. They have never had a complaint on the IH anadrol, so maybe I had a bad batch. I don't know, but they have just gained a customer for life. Thank you Irish for helping me out. I don't know if this needs to be moved to the EK section since it is about them. I will leave that up to the mods.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 27, 2011)

With REAL 50mg Anadrol, your diet and training will not matter because I've taken real Anadrol 50mg ED and grew to biblical proportions.  It was just purely ridiculous how big and enhanced it made my appearance.  This was the Syntex lab foil blister packs in the mid-90s.


----------

